# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Anxiety Space has been nominated!

## Total Eclipse

Anxiety Space has been nominated for 'Best of Community' through WEGO health awards --  :Celebrate:  You can find and support the nomination(s) through this link. Thank you for whomever nominated us  :Hug:

----------


## Cuchculan

Great news. Hope it wins. Would deserve it.

----------


## Ironman

Wow!  Congratulations, TotalEclipse!!!!   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie: 

This site has a real community feel that has been lost by older sites.  That sense of community makes all the difference when people are trying to connect to others!

----------


## Lunaire

( ✌︎'ω')✌︎ Hooray!! ✌︎('ω'✌︎ )

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm extremely proud of you guys for this. I know the hard work that was put into it and you guys deserve to win. The site has stayed true to it's mission.

Congratulations!

----------


## Otherside

> I'm extremely proud of you guys for this. I know the hard work that was put into it and you guys deserve to win. The site has stayed true to it's mission.
> 
> Congratulations!



This is unrelated to this thread but hey there my friend. How you doing? :hug? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is unrelated to this thread but hey there my friend. How you doing? :hug? 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Doing fine.  :Hug:  Let's talk in anothe thread. I'll go to the welcome one. I don't want to take away from the focus of this one because it's great news!

----------


## Wishie

I really hope the site wins the award!  ::

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Awesome. Just awesome. I know this site is your baby, Kay.

----------


## Conceda

Congratulation!!! Now I understand why someone wants to buy this community.

----------

